# Hello



## aurora borealis (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm Olivia. I like writing a little bit of everything, although I prefer to read fantasy, science fiction, and historical fiction. Outside of writing, I like reading, graphic design, sports, and music. I'd like to become a better writer and get to know all of you.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

View attachment 10815


----------



## Blade (Dec 5, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Olivia.

You have chosen a really catchy user name, the promise of great things.:eagerness: The trick to being a good writer is patience and lots of practice and I know will find lots of members on the boards that share the same goals.

Please have a good look around and and see all that is going on and ask any questions if need be. Good luck in you writing endeavours.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  We're an eclectic bunch, writing everything from flash fiction to novels to poetry and more!  Whatever you do, you'll fit in just fine.  

If you hang around and make ten meaningful posts, you'll be able to start threads in the creative boards. Also, you'll have access to our challenges.  We have regular fiction, non-fiction, and poetry challenges, plus something called Colors of Fiction. CoF is about taking someone else's story and owning it (like doing a different take on it).  Hang out, be friendly and you'll get to level up in no time.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi aurora borealis!

And now, for a Simpsons reference:

[video=youtube;S-yTpaESzkU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-yTpaESzkU[/video]

We're a good lot here and we've got a solid community. Astroannie has already mentioned the ten posts and competitions, so I'll just let you know we have a Mentor Directory that you may find useful if you're looking for a bit of guidance.

See you around! : D


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice to meet you, Olivia.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Olivia

We are so happy to have you here. You'll find a home for all of your work and we will be more than happy to read them all. We are a supportive community, feel free to come us with anything.

Can't wait to read your work 

- TWN


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Gumby (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi aurora b, I like your name, well actually, both your username and Olivia. One is out of this world and the other is so down to earth. Nice. Welcome to the site!


----------



## HunterJonson (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello Olivia pleased to meet you :thumbl:


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome, Olivia, glad you joined us. 

jen


----------

